# Hey you Home Vineyards!



## MedPretzel (Jan 28, 2006)

[url]http://winebusiness.com/SalesMarketing/webarticle.cfm?dataId =41427[/url]





Just passing it along!!!


----------



## pkcook (Jan 28, 2006)

It's about time that a TV show was devoted to this hobby. I hope that the PBS station here in Dayton carries it!






Thanks Martina


----------

